

So, you need a typeface... - Sukotto
http://inspirationlab.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/so-you-need-a-typeface/

======
nopassrecover
This is fantastic - my favourite part "The Netherlands is nice right? No? Get
out of my flow chart!" Need this printed on a massive poster. Also the path to
Comic Sans is fantastic. Trajan belongs on here too.

~~~
pavlov
I guess the path to Trajan would be too simple.

Start -> I'm making a movie poster -> Trajan.

------
mattparcher
Maybe I'm easily distracted, but I found it a bit difficult to follow the
(otherwise beautiful and smart) infographic - everything is so entangled and
close together.

Also, a small typo: "Something modern, yet _planispoken_ " (halfway down the
right side, under Newspaper).

~~~
wdewind
Haha I think planispoken is actually Dutch for plain spoken, and the guy who
made it is from the netherlands so that may have something to do with it...

~~~
dlib
No, it's not a Dutch word so it's probably a typo for plain spoken.

~~~
wdewind
I stand corrected :P

~~~
Nagyman
You're probably sitting.

~~~
wdewind
No I stood up when I typed that.

------
alabut
Awesome. A coworker was walking by just now and he couldn't believe so much
thought could go into typography. Or that there's an entire movie about
Helvetica.

